# Removing scratches from Stainless Steel wheels



## redleg105 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm restoring an old Raleigh Bicycle with Stainless Steel (original Raleigh) wheels. There are several small scratches on them. Any suggestions on how to remove the scratches and how to polish them?


----------



## squeedals (Sep 20, 2011)

0000 steel wool with a good chrome polish.


----------

